# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Pilnīga iesācēja jautājums par USB

## kvaris

Sveiki!

It kā jautājums iederētos USB daļā, bet tā kā ar datu pārraidi pa USB nodarbojies neesmu un šajā jomā esmu pilnīgs iesācējs, tad pajautāju šeit. Cik zinu, tad ar USB Visual Basic nav iespējams tā vienkārši sazināties, jo es sazinos nevis ar USB portu, bet ar tam pievienoto ierīci. Ko darīt, ja es gribu uz D+ un D- kājas uzlikt attiecīgi +5 V un 0 V? Zinu, ka ir tādi FTDI čipi, bet kā to darīt, ko lodēt? Nokopēju visu Jan Alexson grāmatu 'Complete USB' un nu laužos cauri visam.

Paldies un atvainojos par tik vienkāršu jautājumu, bet netieku skaidrībā.

kvaris

----------


## abergs

> Ko darīt, ja es gribu uz D+ un D- kājas uzlikt attiecīgi +5 V un 0 V?


 Vienkāršam lietotājam tādas manipulācijas nav vajadzīgas/pieejamas saistībā ar USB portu.
Tik tiešam jāizburas cauri papīru kalnam lai saprastu kā notiek datu apmaiņa USB.
Ir vēl tāds saits, kur var atrast informāciju:
http://www.usb.org/

----------


## JDat

skaties uz FTDI mikreni labāk. Tev nav jādomā pa D+ un D- kājām. Kā darboties ar FTDI? Starp citu, es arī esmu VB "programmētājs" ļubiteļs. Kā es atrisinātu šadu problēmu? Man pat nevajadzētu FTDI un lodēšanu. Es nopirtu veikalā USB to serial pāreju un viss. Ar VB var kustināt divas kājas(RTS un DTR) uz tā konektoa pa taisno no programmas koda. Tā pat varu pieslēgt četras pogas. Tās spāidot VB programma uzreiz "jutīs" ka ir nospiests un atlaists kaut kas. Šitas ir labs variants lai midžinātu LEDus un liktu datoram reaģēt uz pogu nospiešanu. KAd izaugsi tehnisi, tad arī iemācīsies sarežģītākas lietas.

Te arī varbūt kaut kas noder: http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6259 Nav gluži pa tēmu bet uz to pusi...

----------


## kvaris

Paldies par padomiem! Tā darīšu. Skanēs mazliet murgaini, bet kā tiek panākts tas, ka, pieslēdzot kādu ierīci tam vai citam portam (USB vai kā senāk LPT vai COM), ekrāna labajā, apakšējā stūrī parādās zīmīte par draiveru instalēšanu? Aprakstā redzēju, ka FTDI iekšā ir draiveri. Vai tas nozīmē, ka, savienojot FTDI ar USB portu, man tiktu uzinstalēti draiveri, kā tas ir, iespraužot jaunu, neinstalētu Flash datorā?

Tnx!

kvaris

----------


## kvaris

Cik zinu, draiverus laikam var rakstīt Windows Driver Development Kit (vakar visu nopumpēju), bet tā laikam ir vesela zinātne....  ::

----------


## JDat

Ja tev parādījās FTDI teksts, tad tam verķim, kuru pieštepselēji klāt, iekšā dzīvo FTDI. Galu galā tev par to nav jādomā. Tavs VB redzēs to visu kā parastu COM portu. Ar to tad arī darbojies. Tev nav jādomā par draiveriem. Tev jādomā par kodu, kurš kustina iepriekš minētās kājas uz COM porta. Tas viss. Pameklē internetā kād ar VB programmēt COM portu un miers. Ja lietosi VB 6.0, tad tev tas striks strādās gan uz XP ar USB to Serial pāreju, gan arī uz Win95 ar mātesdēli iebūvēto Serial portu. Cita lieta: elektronika. Tev ir jāsaprot kas notiek ar voltiem uz COM porta kājām. Tur ir savas nianses, kurām nav ne kāda sakara ar programmēšanu iekš VB...

----------


## ansius

ftdi savā būtībā ir domāts kā com ports kas pieslēdzas caur USB, un protams ka tam ir vajadzīgi draiveri, bet tev tie nav jāraksta, sliktākajā gadījumā tie dabonami no ftdi ražotāja. Ja tev radās ideja par to ka no D- un D+ var 0 un +5v dabūt tad piedod, bet pa smagu tev draiveru rakstīšana.

----------


## kvaris

Ieskatījos pievienotajā bildē, sapratu, kas ir FTDI, un garastāvoklis uzlabojās visam vakaram...Paldies!

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā. Pie tam.. tev pietiek tikai saprast to 9 pin konektoru. Pārējais nav tava darīšana.

----------

